# Which CITY is good for Information Technology Jobs?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Just wandering for the CITIES that are considered best for IT joba?

Would appreciate for sharing your thoughts and information.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pals,
> 
> Just wandering for the CITIES that are considered best for IT joba?
> 
> ...


Delhi, Banglore and Hyderabad.. in India 
Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane in Australia


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


Thanks a lot.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




mr.india said:


> Delhi, Banglore and Hyderabad.. in India
> Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane in Australia


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There is no technological Hub in Australia. Basically the 5 major cities Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Adelaide all have opportunites.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

That sounds great.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



Weebie said:


> There is no technological Hub in Australia. Basically the 5 major cities Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Adelaide all have opportunites.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Best for IT is Sydney and Melbourne.
Second is Brisba
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


Thanks a lot


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Agreed, based on my time here so far: Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

We are IT professionals, husband (JAVA around 10 years’ experience - developer, designer kind of technical role) and myself (8+ year .Net senior developer). We are waiting for grant.

Planning to move to Sydney (Getting more job mails from Sydney that’s the only reason for selecting it) by next April.

For IT professionals which city is better to get a job Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane or some other city? 

Once we reached Aus, do companies prefer candidates from other cities like Melbourne, Brisbane if we are willing to relocate (or they prefer who lives in the same city). 
Seniors please guide me, waiting for your valuable suggestions.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> We are IT professionals, husband (JAVA around 10 years’ experience - developer, designer kind of technical role) and myself (8+ year .Net senior developer). We are waiting for grant.
> 
> Planning to move to Sydney (Getting more job mails from Sydney that’s the only reason for selecting it) by next April.
> 
> ...



for IT professionals, Mel and Syd are major hubs. Companies prefer candidates who are present anywhere in Australia.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing the details


----------

